# cassettiera (IT)



## Kraus

Hello friends!

Could you please confirm that there the word "casetieră" exists in Romanian and it indicates a cupboard with some drawers?
The whole sentence is: "Vă acordăm un rabat de 40% + 30% şi 3 casetiere (unde articolele sunt înmagazinate) ca omagiu"

Thanks a lot in advance for your help!


----------



## david_carmen

Nu am auzit de “casetieră”, am căutat cuvântul în dicţionarul explicativ şi nu există.

Însă dacă asculţi de distribuitorii de mobilă, se pare că există. Vezi (pe Google, căutare în ”Images”):
http://images.google.ro/images?hl=ro&q=casetiera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Poate ar fi mai corect să-i spui dulap (depinde la ce articole se referă când spune că pot fi păstrate în el), raft (mai ales când e vorba de cărţi), suport (dacă e vorba de CD-uri, de exemplu).

În loc de "omagiu", care nu merge deloc în acest context, poţi spune :
"drept recompensă" (dacă este vorba de o răsplată) sau 
"drept bonus" (dacă este vorba de un supliment) sau
"în semn de mulţumire" sau 
"în semn de recunoştinţă"

Dacă îmi mai vin alte idei, revin.


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks again!  Cred că voi utiliza "dulap". Pot să zic şi "ca bonus"?


----------



## parakseno

Hello!

Yes, you can use "ca bonus" also.
"Vă acordăm un rabat/ o reducere de 30%-40%  şi 3 dulapuri (în care sunt înmagazinate articolele) ca bonus."

Parakseno.


----------



## Kraus

Mersi frumos Parakseno!


----------



## parakseno

Cu multă plăcere!


----------



## Kraus

Scuzaţi-ma, încă o întrebare: există o vorbă sau o expresie precisă pentru a indica un dulap complet plin de casete (in italiana: armadio a cassetti)? Din nefericire, “dulap la sertare” nu este în româna, şi “dulap cu sertare” nu este exact pentru că acest dulap are numai sertare, nimic altceva…
Iata o fotografie de obiectul acesta:


Many thanks for your further help!


----------



## david_carmen

Nu îmi dau seama despre ce mobilier este vorba, iar fotografia pe care ai postat-o nu mă lămureşte.
Ca spaţii de depozitare, ar fi:

- Corp mobil 
http://www.1001case.ro/images/products/small/6195.jpg

- Pe un site dedicat mobilierierului, corpul mobil este denumit *casetieră* (dar îţi spuneam că nu am găsit termenul în dicţionarul explicativ):
http://www.1001case.ro/Casetiera_Mobbilo_Uno__p3090.html

- Comodă
http://www.1001case.ro/Comoda_7_sertare_B041__p3967.html

- Bibliotecă
http://www.1001case.ro/Biblioteca_Mara__p18887.html

- Bufet
http://www.1001case.ro/Bufet_in_stil_clasic_Chorus__p8971.html

- Etajeră
http://www.1001case.ro/Etajera_deMart__p2393.html

Poţi să te uiţi pe un site de mobilier cu denumirea în limba engleză, să găseşti ce îţi trebuie, iar apoi să găsim echivalentul în româneşte?
Poate aici, la sistemele de depozitare:
http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_GB/our_products.html


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks David!  Unfortunately, I'm afraid none of the images corresponds to mine, nor in the site you've indicated. At this point, I think "dulapuri" is a good solution, even if it's not as accurate as I hoped.


----------



## david_carmen

Cu plăcere.

P.S. Figura 2 de aici (vezi mai jos un pic, pe la jumătatea paginii) pare să semene oarecum cu dulapul tău. Dacă este ce îţi trebuie, tot *dulap cu sertare* se numeşte. Uneori, dulapurile sunt *metalice* (se mai numesc fişete atunci când păstrezi în ele, în siguranţă, diverse documente):

http://www.electroalfa.ro/ro/produs...confectie_metalica/pr26-mobilier_metalic.aspx

Exemplu de fişet metalic cu sertare:
http://www.austral.ro/produse_detalii.asp?cat=12&prod=915


----------



## Kraus

Wonderful! It seems they copied my foto  

Inca multumesc frumos David!


----------

